# CMS Billing Carpal Tunnel Injections



## MML05 (Sep 16, 2014)

Does anyone have any suggestions on how to bill BILATERAL CTS injections for CMS to have them pay for it? They are denying 20526 (50) modifier and/or otherwise 20526 RT- and LT;59


----------



## prayercoder (Sep 16, 2014)

*Carpal Tunnel*

Are you reporting the RT and LT on separate lines? Don't put them on the same line. I don't think Medicare wants the 59 modifier unless it is being used to override and NCCI edit. Not 100% sure.


----------



## mblubaugh (Sep 16, 2014)

Interesting, I just had our Medicare follow up gal tell me that her claim denied using RT LT and I had to change it to 20526-50.


----------

